# Plant ID help sort



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi ya, have 2 plants I don't know the names off, and just wondered
it anyone can help, I'm sure I can ID them when I go back to the LFS
I got them from, but I don't visit that particular one too oftern.

Plant 1










Low growing, at the moment about 2" tall
Quite thick roots, not very filamentus root system, more like toothpick thickness.
Grass type growth, but also lilly like. Flat leaves.
Bought in a LFS, fairly common to English fish shops.
Bought bunched without a name tag.

Plant 2










4 to 4" tall
Medium roots, some thick, some filamental
Sedge or rush type leaves, rounded and fine. Some with swollen round growth to the tips.
Bought in a LFS, fairly common to English fish shops.
Bought bunched without a name tag.

Any help would be great, thanks for your time.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

1- mondo grass. Not aquatic. Prepare for the rot-and-die unless moved to a nice pot by the window.

2- hair grass, eleocharis. Looks like you got the emersed form, which is normal. If you experience a die back, don't yank it out. It will soon put out new aquatic growth.


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Cheers mate.

It never ceases to amaze me that fish shops sell no aquatic plants for aquariums. I'll remember to avoid this species in the future.

I think I'll take your advise and pop it into a pot, on the windowsill


----------

